# Hun population near Goodrich?



## miken (Sep 21, 2009)

Planning a trip to Goodrich, ND next year mainly for waterfowl but I would like to be able to do some other hunting as well. Just curious as to the population of Huns in that area as they will be open while we're there. 
Thanks


----------

